# Your thoughts on handlebar extensions?



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi! I've been riding my old Rincon since March and recently acquired a brand new Trek. I've noticed that there are some grip positions that I feel comfortable at some points while riding. So, I thought of getting small handlebar extensions. Currently, I ride about 4x a week, 10 miles each mostly on paved trails and occasional rough roads.

Do you think these are necessary for me? Or, is there something wrong with my grip? Or, should I get used to it because those bars would just make me look like a newbie wimp?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

If you like em, use em. 
I still have them on one of my rides and never consider what others think of them.
BTW, I like chocolate ice cream


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

theMeat said:


> If you like em, use em.
> I still have them on one of my rides and never consider what others think of them.
> BTW, I like chocolate ice cream


Thanks for the reply! I love chocolate ice cream too! I think I should drop by DQ later and get that choco extreme thing...


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't use them, but Ergon makes some grips with integrated bar-ends of various sizes that people seem to like:

ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS

Who cares what other people think you look like while riding - do whatever works for you.

Having said it, it's also worth making sure you are fitted properly before investing anything to try to fix the problem. Improper bike fit can cause comfort issues in your hands (ie: if you are leaning too far over the bar or stretched out too far, etc).


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

We assume you mean bar-ends like this

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/Bar_ends.JPG/800px-Bar_ends.JPG

and not something that makes the bars wider horizontally. Many XC and commuting riders still use them. They're great for avoiding hand cramps and fatigue on longer rides. Most aggressive trail and DH riders don't, since they add a little bit of weight and can get hung up on trees at high speed. I used to use them but haven't in years. Whatever floats your boat! Just ride!

For those interested, there are ways to widen your bars, but I wouldn't do it for anything other than commuting or very light XC riding. If you do want to widen your bars, you're better off scanning the discount sites for new bars. Simpler, stronger, safer.

Example:

BlueSkyCycling.com - Easton EA50 Monkeybar Handlebar

Example 2: MEGA "aggressive" motocross looking wide bars for older 25.4 stems. Heavy and a little like walking around wearing a tactical vest for your phone and camera, but a dirt cheap, strong upgrade for owners of older bikes.

BlueSkyCycling.com - Azonic Ultracross Riser Bar


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bar ends used to be a HUGE accessory 15-20 years ago. Bars were narrow and had minimal sweep so the extra hand positions were a nice addition. With handlebars moving to wider and riser style with greater sweep you hardly see them anymore. But some people still swear by them which is fine, there is nothing wrong with them (except they look a little goofy to some people on riser bars). Some of the integrated grip units like the Ergons are cool but you can also purchase them separately. The are designed to run at a shallow angle, NOT like the photo posted by Fuzz541.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, my wiki photo shows the old school, huge bar ends of yore.

Modern Ergon GC-2:

Ergon grips on my bike | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Fuzz541 said:


> Yeah, my wiki photo shows the old school, huge bar ends of yore.


That position was not correct even 15 years ago...we used to call it the wrist breaker position because it you OTB'd with your hands on the grips you might break your wristswhen you hit them. This picture is about the max angle they should be


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

I put these on my singlespeed and they work great!

Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

mb72, agreed, it was a quick wiki find to demonstrate the old style equipment. I agree they should be mounted below 45 degrees from horizontal as your pic shows.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

As set of bar ends came on my SS 29er. I removed them and haven't regretted losing a few more grams simultaneously with lessening the likelihood of hooking a tree in the woods.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Fuzz541 said:


> We assume you mean bar-ends like this
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/Bar_ends.JPG/800px-Bar_ends.JPG
> 
> and not something that makes the bars wider horizontally.





Fuzz541 said:


> Yeah, my wiki photo shows the old school, huge bar ends of yore.
> 
> Modern Ergon GC-2:
> 
> Ergon grips on my bike | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





joshhan said:


> I put these on my singlespeed and they work great!
> 
> Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance


Yes, I would like something small and discreet like Ergon's and joshhan's. Something like >this<.


----------

